# sx70 video



## ann (Oct 18, 2009)

here is an interesting how they did it video

Amy Stein | Photography | Blog


----------



## compur (Oct 18, 2009)

Cool.  Thanks for posting.  It is an amazing camera.  Hopefully, we will
have film for it again soon.


----------



## ann (Oct 18, 2009)

as do, i as i did a lot of sx70 manipulations but i am not holding my breath.


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2009)

I think the Impossible Project will eventually render us film that is compatible with this amazing old camera, but I agree with Ann that it's not likely the emulsion will be manipulable, like with the late Time Zero film. 

It's a great video, regardless. The ingenuity of the Polaroid engineers of that era was an awesome, awesome thing. :thumbup:


----------



## jokyrock (Jan 22, 2010)

thks for sharing i liked this info.


----------

